# Cleaned up a very nice Columbia Apache III. Yay, it's red!



## Jim Barnard (Oct 30, 2018)

Great price for this nice original bike. Thanks Craigs List!




I had to replace the head light, front wheel and the cables.





The accessories and from the original owner.





I like the S/A 3 sp Skidder.





I think I will name her "Margo Skidder".

Jim

(sorry)


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 30, 2018)

Very cool bike


----------



## Oilit (Nov 7, 2018)

Who made the front rack? It looks a little like a Person's, but it's not a style I've seen before.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 8, 2018)

Cabe needs a "Really Like!" thumbs up thingy...what a wonderful find...riding high!


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice !


----------



## new2olbikes (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice, highly accessorized too.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2019)

Beautiful ride! I love the grips!


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2019)

Good unusual bike !


----------

